# 2011 Mathews Mission Venture



## misslechunker (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all! I have visited this site several times off and on but a friend of mine on another forum, recommended that I post my problem here. So, here it goes.....
I just purchased a 2011 Mathews Mission Venture. It is basically a replica of the Mathews Switchback. Anyway, here is my issue. The arrow rest launcher is so close to the riser that it actually rests on the bottom curvature of the shelf! I have my Beman .400's fletched with NAP's quickfletch and I have had to turn the cock vanes to about the 1 o'clock position and this gives me almost a 16th of an inch of clearance on both the cock vane and the next lower right vane! I have had it at two bow shops and the last one stated that he got me as close as he could on paper but still had a slight tear to the left with fletched arrows and a slight bit of left tear with the bare shafts. However, both of the archery tech's (experienced tech's) could not figure it out and said that it appeared that my arrow spine was okay due to my short arrow length. Anyway, i was wondering if anybody else had any issues like this with this or any other mission bow. I like everything about this bow except for the clearance issues. For those of you who are familiar with the Code Red RipCord arrow rest, mine has had to be positioned at 6.5 (slid to the right)! I am using the same arrows that I used with my 05 Bowtech Defender and when I had it I could use fixed blade broadheads. Now, I can only use mechanicals because the broadheads hit the riser! I am also still having all arrows fishtailing! By the way, the broadheads are 100 grain Wasp's and ARE NOT that big! I'll give you my spec.'s and ya'll can give me what ya' got! Thanks everyone.
PS> I also have emailed Mission Archery about this as well.

2011 Mission Venture
70 lb. DW
28" draw
25.5 " arrows
Beman ICS .400 bowhunters


----------



## skyler (Oct 11, 2011)

im having the same problem with my 2011 venture. i shoot 70lb and a 28in draw. ive been trying to paper tune it and i cant because my rest is doing the same thing my arrow either tears way left or right..


----------



## misslechunker (Oct 9, 2011)

skyler,
It kind of seems we two are the only ones on this forum lately! LOL ! I have since discovered I have a vane clearance issue. That does not take away from the fact that the rest , arrow and vanes are too close to the riser. However, my paper tuning issue was coming from my BRAND NEW NAP twister vanes hitting my launcher arm (even though it had dropped away correctly). I am going this morning to get a lower profile vane to fletch my arrows with. However, I have been able to turn the original vanes to about the 12:30 to 1:00 o'clock position and they just did clear! What kind of vanes are ya' shooting? Too, let me know if you come up with anything else to fix your problem. Sounds like we have the exact same set up!


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

You might try yoke tuning. If the bottom side of your idler is leaning towards the center of the bow it would cause paper/bareshaft tuning to want to go towards the riser. add a twist to the left yoke cable and remove one from the right yoke cable and see what happens.

It will not help a vane clearance problem with the rest launcher. I had a vane clearance problem with blazers and 2.1 inch fusions. Used the TL1 launcher and the problem went away. The 1:00 o'clock position also helps.

I have a Mission UX2.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a Mission Venture, and recently fitted new strings. After I did that, I had the same problem. Yoke Tuning is the way to go my friend!

Add a twist to the left yoke, and remove one from the right. Then check the results, if you need to add/remove more twists then do so, but dont go overboard. One twist at a time. That will fix the rest positioning issue, but not the vane clearance issue with the rest.

Leigh.


----------



## misslechunker (Oct 9, 2011)

I will go this route after deer season has ended in a couple of months. I switched to the 3" Fusion Vanes and it solved the clearance issue's that I was having since adjusting the cock vanes to 1 o'clock. If i could get the arrow rest moved a little from the riser, it would make it all the more better! i want to thank ya'll for the advice and I will post up the results!


loomis77 said:


> I have a Mission Venture, and recently fitted new strings. After I did that, I had the same problem. Yoke Tuning is the way to go my friend!
> 
> Add a twist to the left yoke, and remove one from the right. Then check the results, if you need to add/remove more twists then do so, but dont go overboard. One twist at a time. That will fix the rest positioning issue, but not the vane clearance issue with the rest.
> 
> Leigh.


----------



## misslechunker (Oct 9, 2011)

Wanted to let you guys know that, due to the very warm weather we are having here in the southeast, I am going to my dealer to have the "cam lean" issue checked. I copied and pasted a few of the replies to him in an email and he said that he was leaning towards that particular solution as well. I promise to post my findings!


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

After checking the idler lean issue and it has not corrected the problem, try lowering the poundage and see if things change for the better.


----------



## misslechunker (Oct 9, 2011)

bulldog18,
We did that in the very beginning. No such luck. 
Anyway, this is the result. The archery tech (who used to shoot professionaly) eventually had to make contact with the sales and service rep for his shop. He went through a list of things that may correct the arrow rest being too close to the riser and EVERYTHING failed. then, the Mission Rep told him that they had had several that had a manufacturing flaw where the riser was made incorrectly. With that, he gave my salesman the go ahead to give me a brand new 2012 Riot by Mission. I must say, I was a bit hesitant to accept a split limb bow (I had never shot one) however, the Riot proved to be a very sweet "swap" for the Venture. Even though the limbs are maxed out, it does not appear to be near as fast as the Venture. However, the IBO speed rating (when all the planets line up perfectly) is around 310 FPS. To me it is more @ 275 or so. Plenty fast enough for hunting. Anyway, as far as my bow was concerned, it was a manufacturing flaw that Mission quickly acknowledged and corrected. Now, I am having a slight "grip" problem that I am gonna' have to work through! All of the Mission bows have a completely different angle (if you will) in the grip portion of the bow and it is about to whip me :embara:! Simply put, I am torquing the HE_ _ out of it at times! Got to love archery!
I want to PERSONALLY thank everyone for trying to help me with this issue and know that I am grateful!


----------

